# Damp proof course



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just wondering if the neighbours driveway level is too high?

Managed to get access onto my neighbours property today to inspect their side of my house. They are having a new driveway installed soon and I noticed the current level of their drive appears a little high, encroaching on my air bricks.

Does it look too high?...


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Should be 150 mm iirc mate from ground level to dpc


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Minimum that is, although can't cover air bricks if below that


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll have to have a closer look to identify the DPC, but it should at least be above the air bricks.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes. Too high. Does that back onto the kitcken or under the stairs (looks like a 30's house?)


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

empsburna said:


> Yes. Too high. Does that back onto the kitcken or under the stairs


My living room is the other side of that wall



empsburna said:


> (looks like a 30's house?)


Correct sir, a 1930's house:thumb:

Im going to have a chat with the neighbour and discuss the levels of his proposed new driveway.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Need to shave another couple of courses off that then, will be a fair bit to dig out against that wall though! That green on the floor would set off alarm bells. at least get them to chip it out and drop some gavel in.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

empsburna said:


> That green on the floor would set off alarm bells. at least get them to chip it out and drop some gavel in.


That must be from where water has dripped off the course of stone above?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Looks like all of it on my phone screen? Look different at full size?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Should be two courses below DPC, that looks far too high. If your neighbour must have their drive at that height get them to leave 100/200mm and gravel it as a French drain or install some acco drains


----------



## 1938vw (Mar 20, 2016)

Alright chaps, I'm a bricky.
Absolutely 100% too high.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

Best practice is two clear courses of brick between ground level and dpc.

The alternative would be a channel filled with gravel as someone above mentioned.


----------

